# Problems with my roses.



## Vishiee (Jul 25, 2020)

I am a new gardener and have built up a collection of David Austin roses. They were looking lush and green and were covered in buds until we had the stormy weather a few weeks ago. Now they are a disaster - leaves turning an orange colour, yellow leaves, blackspot covering the leaves, buds dying and going really powdery, any buds which do bloom are really small.

I have cut off the affected leaves and the powdery buds. Now the bushes look scalped. I expact for this roses becouse they need me for work - delivery flowers Russia.

How can I help these roses and bring them back to their former glory? I am so upset about this and would really appreciate any advice. I need any solutions to be pet friendly as I have a dog.

Many thanks


----------

